# Boat launch downstream from Pike Island



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

I remember hearing about it on a thread in here, but can't find it. Anyway, where is it? WV side/OH side? From what I remember it is like a 4 mile run up to the dam??? We are heading out next weekend and are gonna start at Pike and end at Tappan. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

23 views and nobody knows where to launch from? I'll keep looking, I found what look to be ramps on Google Earth but not sure if they are private.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

The one on Wheeling Island is a public ramp. There is one in Martins Ferry, Oh at the yacht club that I believe is private and there is one in Warwood, Wv that I believe is private though but not sure. Closest I know of below Pike Island that is public for sure is on the North part of Wheeling Island and its free to launch.

Jake


----------



## stjdad (Feb 21, 2007)

there is also one in bellaire ohio that is a public ramp. It is about 3 or 4 miles south of the wheeling island ramp.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys I appreciate it. I found what looks to be the launch at Wheeling Island and will use that one, we are going sometime Saturday just not sure yet.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Indaina St. run into the launch??? Looks to me it is the big parking area and it is on the north end of the island?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Cross onto the island and the road between the public pool and Abby's restaurant make a left. At the stop sign by the baseball fields make a left and follow that road all the way to the ramp. Follow the speed limit on that road because cops sit back there sometimes since it is a park also.

Jake


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

gotwipers said:


> 23 views and nobody knows where to launch from? I'll keep looking, I found what look to be ramps on Google Earth but not sure if they are private.


Well you didn't know where to launch from. So isn't it possible others didn't as well?


----------

